# or sale AC55, UMOC440 & ...



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

pnwgary1 said:


> Posted these a few months back not having any idea of their value. I have an AC55 motor/encoder with the matching UMOC440 controller. I have a few misc parts such as foot pedal speed controller, 220vac Variable auto xfmr. If interested contact me.
> Gary


Any luck with the sale? If not, where are you located and what's the bottom dollar?


----------

